# Hedgehog names.



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

What would be some cool Japanese names for a hedgehog? 

Does anybody like the name Akira?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like Yoshimi because of the cool Flaming Lips song-


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Akira is a very pretty name for a girl hedgie, but what about a name for a boy?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I know a hedgehog named Baku (named after a Japanese spirit that devours nighmares and dreams)


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

shinobu. (girl's name.)

i just watch sansho the baliff and i really liked that name.





plus it's a pretty cool band's name also.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

Fumiko is a girls name meaning little friend


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, Akira means "bright"


----------

